# Eccentric Architecture



## nicouru (Feb 8, 2006)

I love Architecture which many of us consider eccentric or out of place. I don't like the type of eccentric architecture which purposely seeks to be eccentric. I consider the most eccentric builds I know of to be these:

*Gaudi's New York Skyscraper*








*The interior*








*Palace of the Soviets*
















*80 South Street Tower*
















*Sapphire Tower*
















*Vertical*









Just a few I found to look good and still look good


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

Not sure about the last two.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Yea the last two look like nice buildings but normal ones.


----------



## nicouru (Feb 8, 2006)

How could I forget the most eccentric one of all...CCTV HG in Beijing

*CCTV Tower*
http://www.sixseven.org/beijing/galven/City Planning - CCTV Tower.JPG









*Beijing Opera House:*
http://news.xinhuanet.com/house/2003-12/08/xinsrc_84caab5203f545f786b3292384e63d36_10.jpg

*Sydney Opera house*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)




----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

Not to slam Ryidah's tallest skyscrapers but they tend to make the rest of that city feel smaller no matter which way you look at it.


----------



## Sukino (Feb 11, 2006)

proposal from Dubai


----------



## micro (Mar 13, 2005)

UNHEX NANI NANI in Tokyo by Philippe Starck:


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Dubai have a few towers that are eccentric but not eccentric just so they can be eccentric.

The Cube:











One Business Bay:


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Here's one in HK, Cyberport


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Here's a really funky building - OCAD in Toronto :


----------



## enjoi (May 2, 2005)

How about Habitat 67?





























very original, but i heard it's really uncomfortable as a place for living.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)




----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Sukino said:


> proposal from Dubai


I like the boston skyscrapers.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 22, 2004)

hkskyline said:


> Here's a really funky building - OCAD in Toronto :


Oh my!!! This pretty much takes the cake!!! 
:eek2:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

enjoi said:


> How about Habitat 67?
> very original, but i heard it's really uncomfortable as a place for living.


It was considered very chic and stylish in 1967, but it didn't take into
account the cold winters of Montreal. Each exposed box turned out
to be very hard to heat. 
What is the current status of this building? Does anyone know anyone
who lives there? I've not seen it in many, many years.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

You should try standing underneath it Wally.
Also, that version of Sapphire tower is now dead, it will never see the light of day.
But how about R.O.M.(Royal Ontario Museum) in Toronto, due to be completed this year.


----------



## LordMarshall (Jun 26, 2005)

some of these buildings arnt that bad...

but then something like this shows up










and makes you wonder

WHAT THE HELL were they thinking!!!!


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

How about this one from Beijing


----------



## enjoi (May 2, 2005)

looks like some wacky casino. 


*Museum of Art in Graz, Austria:*










the roof design reminds me of Alien films.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Taller said:


> It was considered very chic and stylish in 1967, but it didn't take into
> account the cold winters of Montreal. Each exposed box turned out
> to be very hard to heat.
> What is the current status of this building? Does anyone know anyone
> who lives there? I've not seen it in many, many years.


I passed by the complex last year. It's still inhabited, but the location is not too good. Although it is very close to city centre, it's separated from the city by water, and the nearest subway stop is too far to walk, especially during the winter. However, the design is very original.


----------

